# FCI Obedience question



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello! Wanted to ask a question for those who have done obedience.

Amber and I won't be able to do any more training up to end of summer because of my husband's project, so we are just wrapping up young dog's course and pre agility. By the time we can pick up a new course again, she would be over a year old (1.6 at most). 

Now I am wondering about obedience, if she would be too old for this by the time we get around to signing up for one. I also worry that her overfriendliness and tendency to want to get to other dogs in an attempt to play with them, would be detrimental in us getting through the course. She does like training, but not as much as she likes other people and dogs. Her mom failed obedience, because during exams, she went off looking for the rest of the family in the canteen.  So, there is a lot to recognize in her offspring. : Of course, she's young and a part of me is really hoping she will settle down once she is a bit older. :crossfing

What are your experiences with this training and this kind of temperament in a dog? Is obedience better suited to a dog under 1 year old? Any comparisons to make between a pup and an older dog doing this course? A lot of the participants where I am are herder dogs. Was there ever an aggressive dog in the course that you had to watch out for?

Inputs appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Reward based training will do wonders  Many, many goldens are attracted to other people and dogs and helping them learn to focus will truly help.

I have had a few of the overly friendly dogs  All dogs bring their own challenges to training, some are scattered, some are timid, some tend towards reactivity, some are headstrong etc.

There are a few excellent online dog training schools that I know of that can perhaps help you train while your husband finishes his project.

Fenzi Dog Sports Academy: Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Home
Agility University : Home - agility-u.com
Susan Garrett's Say Yes 

and other members of the forum may know additional ones. 

Good luck, have fun


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about her being too old. My last golden was 3 when we started formal obedience classes, and she did great.

I also think that obedience classes will help you with the over friendliness. In our class, there is no interaction between the dogs in the class, so it is very good practice. We also do a lot of focus exercises and foundation work, not necessarily just obedience exercises.

Instructors vary widely, since you have some time, I'd ask lots of questions of them and maybe even observe a class. I plan to take obedience classes for many years with the same instructor (hopefully at different levels  ), so our training styles must mesh nicely.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am working on Mick's CD and he will be nine in May! They are never too old.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

ok thanks! i am planning to do one or two fenzi april courses too.


----------

